# Kentucky 2019



## fish4life (Mar 3, 2008)

First hunt Kentucky 2019!!!!Stay Tuned









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

Oh heck yea


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

good luck guys


----------



## pcola4 (Apr 13, 2009)

Keep us up to date! Living through you!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

Good luck shane


----------



## Broadheadstiffshaft (Jan 24, 2015)

Finally,some huntn on here, good luck! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

Good luck Shane! Knock em down


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Yeah I was gonna get up there but crap fell through!!! Finding good property is like finding a unicorn up there! Good luck brother!


----------



## Catchemall (May 8, 2018)

Kentucky's got it going on. We went up on a gator hunt swap a few years ago and brought home a trailer load of deer. The number of deer killed on the highway in Kentucky during the rut is truly amazing.


----------



## fish4life (Mar 3, 2008)

Update: Hunt 1 and 2 nothing to show seen a few does brutal heat. We have a front moving in supose to cool down a little so let see what happens on hunt 3.... I'm at the end of a lake bottom there must be 50 beds so let's hope they come to sleep lol....









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## fish4life (Mar 3, 2008)

Jason my best advise to find land up here is to come up here and go door to door and ask farmers for access to hunt someone will say yes. We have properties in grant scott and boone county and looking for more.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## fish4life (Mar 3, 2008)

Hunt #3 4 guys nobody saw a deer. Hunt #4 nothing so far let's see what happens in prime time.... This is my hunny whole on a different property....









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Broadheadstiffshaft (Jan 24, 2015)

Are the beans still in on y’alls property’s, they are still in but turning yellow on mine 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fish4life (Mar 3, 2008)

Same here. raining acorns like crazy!!!! 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

Good luck!

Do you have any luck with decent bucks coming in to feeders during daylight hours ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fish4life (Mar 3, 2008)

Yes and no we mainly have them to hold does so when the rut kicks in does are here bucks will be there to....

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## fish4life (Mar 3, 2008)

3 small bucks so far this morning!!!! Can you find the deer in this pic lol,









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## fish4life (Mar 3, 2008)

UPDATE. Please say a prayer my uncle shot a really nice buck at 20 YDS and we didnt find any blood last night so we backed out. We are going to be looking for him in the next hr or so hopefully pics will follow.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Broadheadstiffshaft (Jan 24, 2015)

Fingers crossed. Hope y’all have a good outcome 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fish4life (Mar 3, 2008)

We have searched to no end.... hopefully with the heat the buzzards will locate him and we can at least recover him before we leave

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Broadheadstiffshaft (Jan 24, 2015)

So are y’all still at it ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fish4life (Mar 3, 2008)

No we are home and we will be back at it nov 4th last 2 days were hot and no activity at all... We got some new stands put up and scouted a lot on our new lease. We have high hopes for the RUT!!!!!!! Most important we created more great memories with friends and family. Hopefully there will be lots of pics in nov.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## pcola4 (Apr 13, 2009)

Having a good time is what it’s all about. A good buck is just a plus. Good luck in November.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fish4life (Mar 3, 2008)

Well we are a little over a week away from heading back to kentucky for the Rut. Nice having some great friends that are kentucky locals who put out 1500lbs of corn between 3 properties and checked cameras... for you deer porn lovers you should love this!!!!!









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice! What area of Kentucky?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## fish4life (Mar 3, 2008)

Northern. Williamstown, Florence. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice, good luck on the return!!!


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

good luck


----------



## bcbz71 (Dec 22, 2008)

Good bucks fo sho. 

My friend was up in Maryland on Navy biz last week. Sat with a local on an afternoon hunt....said rut was crazy. Bucks everywhere.


----------



## fish4life (Mar 3, 2008)

We arrived this morning about 1:30am with a little cat nap we are back at it. 12 days lets see if we can get it done!!! Stay tuned!!!!!!









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Broadheadstiffshaft (Jan 24, 2015)

It should start getting good, good luck over there


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fish4life (Mar 3, 2008)

Thanks. yeah we could'nt ask for better timing and weather gonna get supper cold this weekend....

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## fish4life (Mar 3, 2008)

Saw a little chasing action this morning lets see what happens this evening.....no shooters yet

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Broadheadstiffshaft (Jan 24, 2015)

Seen a young 8pt this morning, no chasing going on yet, seen only turkeys this evening, got blown at after dark walking to the truck 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lees way2 (Oct 7, 2007)

Ya got help on the way,ya dont have to kill them all.


----------



## Whompuscat (Mar 11, 2009)

My son and I hunted Kentucky in 2018, I really enjoyed the different type of country to hunt, we hunted mostly on an active cattle and ag farm that had quite a few deer and many turkeys.


----------



## Broadheadstiffshaft (Jan 24, 2015)

fish4life said:


> Saw a little chasing action this morning lets see what happens this evening.....no shooters yet
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk




So how’s it goin over there? Here in Illinois I’ve drawn back two times in the past two days but couldn’t get a shot, they are getting hot over here 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fish4life (Mar 3, 2008)

My uncle took his first buck ever it was awesome I passed him up only because of the mass. I texted him told he was coming and 5min later I herd the ole cross go swack. Nice 10 point.....









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## fish4life (Mar 3, 2008)

Its starting to get good over here to... not full swing yet but with the front moving in should do the trick

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Broadheadstiffshaft (Jan 24, 2015)

Awesome congrats to him


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fish4life (Mar 3, 2008)

Well boy's I got it done last night when a nice 8 point came in with a doe then big daddy 10 point showed up to defend his ground. 6.5 creedmor put him down in his tracks!!!!









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Achim2 (Apr 25, 2011)

That's an awesome deer, congrats!


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Nice Deer Congrats!!
Look at the nose on that bruiser:001_huh:


----------



## lees way2 (Oct 7, 2007)

Yep thats a big daddy. Congrats and the pic are great also.


----------



## fishboy (Oct 6, 2007)

Nice!


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Stud right there. Pretty rack.


----------



## Broadheadstiffshaft (Jan 24, 2015)

Hell yeah there ya go,congrats 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

Great buck. Congrats!


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

Hell yeah! What a great experience


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

Wow congrats. That’s a stud in my book.


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

Way to go brother...Now your uncle needs to close the deal....


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

Very nice congratulations


----------



## IM4MOPAR (Mar 10, 2011)

Very nice!! Congrats 👍


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang skippy!!!! Fine buck fer ya brother!!! Big ole CONGRATS!


----------



## fish4life (Mar 3, 2008)

Thanks. The cold front sure had them on there feet!!!!!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## pcola4 (Apr 13, 2009)

Nice buck!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

